# budget canister filter



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I would like to possibly look into getting a canister for my new 40 gallon tank. I don't have a ton to spend though. I'd like to keep it around 100 bucks or under but still be able to get something that's quality. I've seen Sun Sun has pretty cheap canisters. How are they? Any recommendations?


----------



## jacklilley (Oct 20, 2016)

Make one 😉


----------



## Toney (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm thinking about a sunsun. They seem to have good reviews


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

My sunsun was garbage wait for a 2217imo.


----------



## York1 (Dec 18, 2014)

I would go with eheim classic.


----------



## bleumoon (Oct 28, 2016)

I had a sunsun for a few years when I did a african cichlid tank, no complaints. It was way more quiet than the fluval I got, but the fluval was used and probably had a bad propeller. One thing to watch for are the handles on the trays, they tend to brake so be careful pulling them out. I just picked up a 304b and did a test run since the tank isn't setup yet, it was pretty quiet for how big it is.


----------



## MChambers (May 26, 2009)

Cobalt EXT filters are great, and are $95 at Amazon. Probably similar price at other retailers. 

Very versatile filters, since the pump is separate from the body of the filter, and the easiest canister to clean.


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

I really like my SunSun HW-302 and its been going strong for two years now. I have my Hydor ETH 250 connected to it and I run it side by side with an Eheim 2215. Its really quiet and I've never understood how people break the handles on the baskets. I've never had anything even close to resembling that issue. Just don't go all hulk on them and they should be just fine. I clean the impeller and the impeller well twice a year but that's something you should do with every canister. The impeller has a ceramic shaft just like any of the higher quality canisters and the quick disconnect is excellent--much better than the AquaStop valve on the Fluvals which burble out considerably more water. Most everyone also seems to be convinced that the surface skimmers are junk but mine works flawlessly and keeps the surface of my tank crystal clear. Seeing as how a 303b with some questionable media included only costs $64.00 vs over 100 for an Eheim 2215, that would probably be one of the better budget options.

I have always been intrigued by the Cobalt EXT though. The pump is only 210gph but I do really like the design of it and you could always use a different inline pump to boost output.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I wouldn't mind trying out the Hydor 250 canister filter around 100 bucks, but I had used the 350 before to horrible results. Had a leak and had to return it. Even other people had noticed a similar problem when using Hydor canisters that whenever you disconnect stuff it dumps water on the floor.


----------



## Al3x (Sep 3, 2016)

If you're lucky your local pet smart has the NatGeo canisters in stock. My understanding is they decided to rebrand eheim filters as natgeo but then decided to stop making them. I picked up a eheim 2232 equivalent for $27 (eheim 2232s are normally $100 or more).

That was a month ago so they may have run out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah I think their all gone. I will have to check though.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I have been an Eheim fan for years but now I am rethinking that as the model I had chosen as the preferred is no longer available and the alternates are just more than I feel they are worth. I like value and I like quality but even that has a limit. 
So now I have a SunSun 304B under one stand.
First look, it appears to be pretty good. It has a UV which I find a pain that I did not need but then it is there and I can learn to work around it. But the thing is going to be a pita as it sticks out really awkward when cleaning. Some details are needed to make a better decision, though. One that is a problem to me is the extra power it uses and the heat that creates. It is rated 35 watt for the motor and 9 watt for the UV. With the UV never on and the canister in an enclosed stand under the tank, that 35 Watt is pushing my 75 gallon tank to stay at 81 degrees! Not good when I'm still running the AC to cool the house and I'm going to have to look at running a fan to cool the tank. 
It did make noise at first start but that seems to have cleared and it is running quiet now after a few weeks of running. Possibly not as well machined as some? 
Media provided is definitely second rate compared to Ehiem but it would do and I did have surplus on hand to mix in. Not a great big thing but doesn't really add to the value. 
directions for setup might kill those who have not done canisters before but adequate for getting it going. The pictures on the box to ID parts is more help than the written directions. 
I was looking for a cheaper filter and so far, I am okay with what I bought but that depends on how long the plastic lasts and how it ages. Cheap plastic tends to become brittle and break easy after a few years but I can' tell what I have on that point. The sealing ring around the canister top looks a bit suspect but seems to be working. 
Some risk involved with buying cheap but at this point, I am willing to give it a try. 
Semi-recommended but I need more info ?


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

I have tried several brands and am most happy with Eheim 2217 or anything in the classic series. Simple design is easy to prime. Silent. And pretty inexpensive. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## androsk (Sep 15, 2012)

Blackheart said:


> I would like to possibly look into getting a canister for my new 40 gallon tank. I don't have a ton to spend though. I'd like to keep it around 100 bucks or under but still be able to get something that's quality. I've seen Sun Sun has pretty cheap canisters. How are they? Any recommendations?


i been using sun-sun HW-302 for over 7 years now, with not s single issue and i own 2 of them :smile2:, good price and very reliable.


----------

